# apache error: after upgrade

## upengan78

* Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

apache2: Syntax error on line 242 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Cannot load /usr/lib64/apache2/modules/mod_access.so into server: /usr/lib64/apache2/modules/mod_access.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

emerge -pv apache

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-servers/apache-2.2.6-r2  USE="ldap ssl -debug -doc -mpm-event -mpm-itk -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-worker -no-suexec (-selinux) -static-modules -threads" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Let me know what could be the reason

Thanks

----------

## steveb

Did you forget to run etc-update?

// SteveB

----------

## upengan78

I think I did for some files but not for all

what option is best ? -3 -5 ? in etc-update

I was just worried if my present configuration of apache changes

----------

## upengan78

ok now I did

emerge -C apache

and then mv /etc/apache2 /etc/apache_old

emerge apache...this went with out error and then /etc/init.d/apache2 it stopped and started well.

I checked error_log

tail -f /var/log/apache2/error_log 

[Mon Nov 19 09:44:50 2007] [notice] child pid 21521 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 19 09:44:50 2007] [notice] child pid 21522 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 19 09:44:50 2007] [notice] child pid 21523 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 19 09:44:50 2007] [notice] child pid 21524 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 19 09:44:50 2007] [notice] child pid 21525 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

 ps -ef | grep http

root     16502     1  0 09:42 ?        00:00:02 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib64/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

root     25315 29024  0 09:46 pts/8    00:00:00 grep --colour=auto http

when tried in browser

sites does not work , both for http and https (this used to work before upgrade)

Kernel-  2.6.22-gentoo-r8

----------

## steveb

Try running:

```
revdep-rebuild -X
```

// SteveB

----------

## upengan78

 :Sad: 

revdep-rebuild -X

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to packages...

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages_raw, /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_package_owners)

Cleaning list of packages to rebuild... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages)

Assigning packages to ebuilds... Nothing to rebuild

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

/etc/init.d/apache2 stop and start worked without error

but error_log shows

Mon Nov 19 11:11:35 2007] [notice] child pid 2135 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 19 11:11:35 2007] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down

[Mon Nov 19 11:11:37 2007] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec)

[Mon Nov 19 11:11:39 2007] [notice] Apache/2.2.6 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.6 OpenSSL/0.9.8f configured -- resuming normal operations

[Mon Nov 19 11:11:39 2007] [notice] child pid 2217 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 19 11:11:39 2007] [notice] child pid 2218 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

[Mon Nov 19 11:11:39 2007] [notice] child pid 2219 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

.....repeatedly

----------

## upengan78

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --info 
> 
> Portage 2.1.3.16 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -pv apache
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

----------

## steveb

Can you try to install and configure the following packages:

www-apache/mod_whatkilledus

www-apache/mod_backtrace

They should tell you where you are getting a signal 11.

// SteveB

----------

## upengan78

I wanted to install the packages you suggested but before I do suggested pkgs, some one suggested me to emerge world , so I started with emerge --sync and that's when power failed to machine . I had to reboot to run FSCK(it was a need !) and I rebooted when I rebooted I tried my site http://127.0.0.1 (by mistake  :Smile: ) )

and it worked. both http and https worked in browser. I wonder if fsck has something to do with it or some other process script like net.eth0 which also started after reboot.   :Laughing:   but my apache works now with PHP and SSL as earlier.

----------

## upengan78

new error log does not have the segmentation fault(11)

it has following now, *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [Mon Nov 19 14:48:59 2007] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] client denied by server configuration: /var/www/localhost/icons, referer: http://127.0.0.1/
> 
> [Mon Nov 19 14:49:00 2007] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/favicon.ico
> ...

 

----------

## steveb

You mean the apr error? What do you get when executing:

```
equery l dev-libs/apr
```

// SteveB

----------

## upengan78

equery l dev-libs/apr

[ Searching for package 'apr' in 'dev-libs' among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/apr-0.9.12 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/apr-1.2.11 (1)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10 (1)

----------

## steveb

 *upengan78 wrote:*   

> equery l dev-libs/apr
> 
> [ Searching for package 'apr' in 'dev-libs' among: ]
> 
>  * installed packages
> ...

 Why 0.9.x and 1.2.x? Could you do:

```
emerge --unmerge =dev-libs/apr-0.9.12 =dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12-r1
```

And then remerge apr and apr-util and apache:

```
emerge -v =dev-libs/apr-1.2.11 =dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10 app-admin/apache-tools www-servers/apache
```

And then execute:

```
revdep-rebuild -X
```

Did that fixed the problem?

// SteveB

----------

## upengan78

 :Smile:  wow website works nice now. Thanks a tonne and god bless you !!  :Cool: 

one of the other things I observed is that apache while starting asked me for a passphrase for my ssl certificate. I remembered it so no problem starting apache and website works properly.  what is apr btw ? :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> error_log
> 
> [Tue Nov 20 08:31:07 2007] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec)
> 
> [Tue Nov 20 08:31:09 2007] [warn] pid file /var/run/apache2.pid overwritten -- Unclean shutdown of previous Apache run?
> ...

 

----------

## steveb

 *upengan78 wrote:*   

>  wow website works nice now. Thanks a tonne and god bless you !! 

  :Very Happy: 

 *upengan78 wrote:*   

> one of the other things I observed is that apache while starting asked me for a passphrase for my ssl certificate. I remembered it so no problem starting apache and website works properly.

 You need to create the SSL certificate without the passphrase. A certificate without passphrase for Apache is easier to handle.

 *upengan78 wrote:*   

> what is apr btw ?

 apr = Apache Portable Runtime

 *Quote:*   

> error_log
> 
> [Tue Nov 20 08:31:07 2007] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec)
> 
> [Tue Nov 20 08:31:09 2007] [warn] pid file /var/run/apache2.pid overwritten -- Unclean shutdown of previous Apache run?
> ...

 

----------

## upengan78

Thanks , I don't know if it is possible to create with out using a passphrase but I think there is a way to remove the pass phrase for sure...I don't remember the command now...  :Sad: 

----------

## steveb

Maybe this?

// SteveB

----------

## upengan78

Thanks Again  :Smile: 

----------

## steveb

No problem

// SteveB

----------

## upengan78

 *Quote:*   

> revdep-rebuild -X

 

Sorry forgot to ask this, what would do this exactly , I could see that it is building some packages. I initially I thought it would just refresh the library PATH

----------

## upengan78

I am running in to some issues after getting openoffice to work. I need some help from you again,

I remember one of those commands I was supposed to run, it made some thing to do with openoffice, may be it was revdep..I am not sure but it was one of those commands when I see it was merging or emerging some thing like openoffice, 

I had openoffice 2.3 already working before and today I am trying to run it , it just stuck at splash screen, wheere I see the logo of Openoffice 2.3 and nothing happens.

pstree -p

|-oowriter(1862)---soffice(1863)---oosplash.bin(1876)

I don;t know what went wrong...

any of open office is not opening now....

----------

## steveb

- Kill all instances of OpenOffice.org

- Kill/restart the OpenOffice.org quickstart application

- Look into your home directory. There should be a directory for OpenOffice.org. It starts with a dot. Rename it to something else and then restart OpenOffice.org

// SteveB

----------

## upengan78

Sorry for delay in reply,

1.

 *Quote:*   

> ps -ef | grep open
> 
> up  25959     1 94 11:06 pts/4    00:00:07 /usr/lib64/openoffice/program/oosplash.bin
> 
> up  25964 25909  0 11:06 pts/4    00:00:00 grep --colour=auto open

 

2.

 *Quote:*   

> kill -9 25959

 

3.

 *Quote:*   

> mv .ooo-2.0/ ooo-2.0

 

4.

 *Quote:*   

> oofice

 

5.

 *Quote:*   

> ps -ef | grep open
> 
> up  25993     1 99 11:08 pts/4    00:00:04 /usr/lib64/openoffice/program/oosplash.bin
> 
> up  25997 25909  0 11:08 pts/4    00:00:00 grep --colour=auto open
> ...

 

6.

 *Quote:*   

> http://www.uploadimages.com/mini/MzcwODEuNTIwLjQyMC41LnMy

 

The issue still remains

any comments ?

----------

## upengan78

ooffice

/var/log/messages

 *Quote:*   

> Nov 26 16:36:23 up soffice.bin[16478]: segfault at 0000000000000000 rip 0000000000000000 rsp 00007fff60104f58 error 14

 

----------

## link1305

You might want to try emerging "openoffice-bin" instead of "openoffice".  I've had some luck with that in the past when the standard openoffice package doesn't work.

----------

## upengan78

after emerge -C openoffice and emerge openoffice-bin

ooffice

gives this error in shell

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib32/openoffice/program/soffice: line 251: 12145 Segmentation fault      "$sd_prog/$sd_binary" "$@"

 

and following in log/messages..

 *Quote:*   

> Nov 27 12:10:52 upendra_ots soffice.bin[12145]: segfault at 0000000000000000 rip 0000000000000000 rsp 00000000ffc24ac4 error 14

 

----------

## upengan78

it did not help, I have started another thread with open office issue... :Sad: 

I am sure rev-dep-rebuild did something to java or openoffice and it messed up things for openoffice

but surprisingly, openoffice opens when I use vncviewer for vncserver running in machine with issue. hangs at splash screen if opened locally on machine with issue

----------

